# Betty & Bonnie



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Red Cochin Banty Hens..


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

nice birds are they good birds to keep ?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're beautiful!!!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks y'all !
Rob yes these are really good gals.. They get more bugs than the big girls, they get low down at ground level. Smart.. They let the big birds do the work, great personalities... feathered feet and super sweet..


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Grasshopper Patrol....


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

You just can't help but smile when you watch chickens.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

nice looking bunch you have there Cog


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank ya......


----------

